# Brittany Spaniel help



## Muskie44

Planning on buying a Brittany spaniel for Christmas. I plan on having it as a family pet and to hunt pheasants.
1. I'm looking for a breeder that will have pups then.
2. Looking for any advice on what to look for in a breeder and the parents.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## T-180

May be difficult to find a well bred Britt around Christmas time as the breeders try to have them ready to go around Memorial day timing. We got ours from Bob's brittanys in Washington, KY a few years ago & would highly recommend him. There are several breeders in Ohio as well ; give them a call & ask questions. If the pup is well bred, he will hunt well.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Easier to potty train in the spring then in the winter when it can be cold and snowy. Puppies and the excitement around other Christmas presents isn't a good combination.


----------



## Muskie44

Yeah, I realize buying a pup around Christmas is going to be difficult since most breeders won't have pups ready to go this time of year with hunting and the added difficulty raising pups in the winter. But I'm trying to get pup for my daughter for Christmas. I'm going to start calling around to breeders and trying to find one. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

I'll second Bobs Britts in KY. Great guy, really helpful, and awesome pups! Great bloodline over there. I may be a little biased tho....


----------



## c. j. stone

It will be very difficult to find a Brit(pup) on short notice anywhere in Ohio during the Winter! You might find a "Back Yard Breeder" locally but if you are wanting a "gun dog"-as well as a house/family pet, your chances are very slim. Having said that, you could google Brittany Breeders and see what's available(likely out-of-state). If you want to send me a PM, I have one breeder in NE Ohio you could contact who might be able to furnish info. I currently have three, first and last are "retired" 12 yr olds-first can't hear, third is blind from diabetes, middle one is 16 months and still in training-they have their own couch!!. They were just back from the groomer and had their "summer cuts"(they cut off all their "feathering" and look a mite strange.)


----------



## Whaler

That's a nice picture Charley.


----------



## Shortdrift

That picture is priceless. Brings back some fond memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mrwiggler

This is my girl opening up her christmas present. 10 yrs old and she still has alot of git-up & go.


----------



## Muskie44

Thanks for the responses and advice. I've begun google searchers for breeders and available pups, have gotten a few contacts from friends and Pheasant farms and have a decent list of breeders that have pups, so that's step 1.
I know getting one for Christmas isn't ideal, but we've wanted this for awhile and I think this Christmas will be as good of a time as any for our schedules (as well as can be). My biggest concern is if this winter is bad, that housebreaking might be difficult. 
My question to you guys with Britts is I've seen that most of the breeders I've seen are all using Field Trial Champion pedigrees. My understanding is Field Trial pedigrees are bred for high energy and to work farther away in the field. I know Britts are high energy dogs in general, but I would prefer to find a dog that is prone to be "less energetic" and more apt to work closer in the field. I know a lot of the info will come down to talking to the breeder but I'm concerned a breeder will give me misleading info on their dogs to sale one. 
So, do you know if there any breeders that desire these traits or if it'll just come down to finding that the pup in the litter. Thanks Again for the advice.


----------



## laguna21

Try Monigolds Hunting Preserve? I think he has spring pups but may know of some that are ready. Our britt is bred similar to there lines and 10 years old and a joy in the field and in the house.


----------



## c. j. stone

They are "trained" to run big during field trials with handlers on horseback(typically). This is not a hereditary trait with Brittanys. I've had three out of field trial breeding and never had one that "ran big". You can train them to hunt the way "you" want them to hunt. Get some good field dog training books. Gun Dog by Richard A. Wolters may be the best field dog training book ever written. Check amazon for great selection and price.


----------



## c. j. stone

To add to the training post, most of the training I've done with the 10 or so we've had was basic yard training-"come" to me, encourage natural pointing instinct w/ the wing on a fishing rod, "stop" on command, hand signals, etc. Brits pretty much "train themselves" to hunt, it just comes naturally! I just made sure to take them into the field a lot and they really do the rest.(My younger pup digs a lot of holes in the yard. I'm waiting(hoping) she outgrows that,then I'll repair my yard.) One thing that I feel is most important is to keep them in the yard, not roaming/visiting the neighbor dogs, esp. not running into the street! After loosing a couple pups/younger dogs to speeding cars, I've had to install the Invisible Fence using shock collars to keep them in. Chaining a hunting dog to a doghouse outside is not my idea of having a family pet and good hunting buddy, but to each his own.


----------



## Muskie44

Thanks for the info and advice. I've been wondering about the field trial dogs vs a home bred dog and what the difference would be in energy? Seems like a hard trait to breed for and seems like it would differ between pups and be influenced by the trainer. I'll add the Monigolds to my list of breeders to call. I'll definitely look into the book you suggested! I agree with the fence and chain. I have an electronic fence and collars from when I had a dog previously and my house has an enclosed sunroom that has a doggie door. So I think I'll be set up for one. I think I'll also work with a trainer at one of the local pheasant farms to help jump start the training. 
Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## T-180

Our britt has a motor second to none, but bring him in the house & he gets fairly lazy instantly. Very easy to house train as well. As c j stated, you train them for how far they'll range & basic commands, then get them in the field & it'll do the rest. Keep us posted when you do get one & start training / hunting.


----------



## Harry1959

Boy, I don’t know about buying a big running field trial Brit and training him to hunt close?
Mine is out of spice rum Beckham from Michigan. His natural range is about 75 yards and is definitely high energy. That’s probably considered medium range and I think that’s his natural range. When I’ve tried to hack bigger running dogs in it’s always been a battle for me.


----------



## c. j. stone

Harry1959 said:


> Boy, I don’t know about buying a big running field trial Brit and training him to hunt close?


I think he's seeking a Brit "pup" to train. I Would Never buy a "started" dog from a Field Trialer. I'd loose him first time out! As stated before, Brit pups(from my experience) won't "run big" if you don't "encourage" it.Also, 75 yards is "too far" for my needs. I couldn't see or hear it at that range where I've hunted.


----------



## buckeyebowman

c. j. stone said:


> To add to the training post, most of the training I've done with the 10 or so we've had was basic yard training-"come" to me, encourage natural pointing instinct w/ the wing on a fishing rod, "stop" on command, hand signals, etc. Brits pretty much "train themselves" to hunt, it just comes naturally! I just made sure to take them into the field a lot and they really do the rest.(My younger pup digs a lot of holes in the yard. I'm waiting(hoping) she outgrows that,then I'll repair my yard.) One thing that I feel is most important is to keep them in the yard, not roaming/visiting the neighbor dogs, esp. not running into the street! After loosing a couple pups/younger dogs to speeding cars, I've had to install the Invisible Fence using shock collars to keep them in. Chaining a hunting dog to a doghouse outside is not my idea of having a family pet and good hunting buddy, but to each his own.


This is exactly what I did with my Springer years ago. I brought him home and suddenly realized I didn't know a thing about training a gun dog! So, I just did basic obedience and took him out a lot. Heck, I took that dog everywhere with me! 

One thing about the doghouse outside. That's where Bogey wanted to be when I wasn't home. He showed me this in no uncertain terms! Then, when I got home from work, the first thing I did was bring him in.


----------



## dig_doug_l

Try Eldred King from Indiana.

http://www.kingsfarms.com/

Got several brittanys from him. All great hunters.


----------



## NLC25

I think Harold Biebel out of Bowling Green, Kentucky has some available. I could not be happier with my Biebel Brittany pup.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/breeders-kentucky/biebel-brittanys.html


----------



## Snakecharmer

buckeyebowman said:


> One thing about the doghouse outside. That's where Bogey wanted to be when I wasn't home. He showed me this in no uncertain terms! Then, when I got home from work, the first thing I did was bring him in.


We "crate" trained Brownie our choc. lab as a pup. If we were going out all we said was "kennel" and she would walk to her crate, climb in and turn around and wait for a treat. It was her "safe" place and she didn't mind at all. It also helped us through her puppy chewing stage. After she was older maybe 2 or so, she was allowed to stay in the house alone without being locked in the crate. "Crate" training also helps to house break a pup as they don't want to mess in their bedroom....


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, back when I had Bogey crate training was basically unheard of, at least around here. There was "house training", which I did and Bogey took to it like a champ. I guess I might as well tell the story.

Our normal routine in the morning was I'd wake up, or Bogey would wake me up, and I'd let him out to do his business. I would shut the back door just "to" so he could bump it open with his nose and come back inside while I finished my coffee, breakfast, and dressing for work. Then I'd take him out to his house with a food bowl and water bowl. 

One year we had a particularly bitter Winter. The high for that day was predicted to be 7 below! I decided to have mercy on Bogey, and allow him to spend the day in the nice, warm house. He did not understand! 

The next day was forecast for a high of 4 below, so I figured I'd employ the same tactic. After a while I realized that Bogey had not bumped the door open. I went to the back door and looked, and there he was sitting by his doghouse! I tried calling him back inside, and he shot me a look, turned his back on me, and went into his house! 

That was his safe place. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. Bogey was not about to be fooled twice! 

Plus, I had that box just stuffed full of bedding so he could snuggled down into it and stay warm. Considering that he lived to be 16, I don't figure living outside did him much harm.


----------



## ezbite

my (our) first dog was a male britt named Albi. my dad build an elevated 10' or so run connected to his dog house. he said it was easier to clean up the poop. when he'd let albi out that dog would go go and go, just running circles around the property for what seemed like 20-30 minutes, boy did he love raw pheasant hearts and always walked to the quarry with me fishing and swimming. i love dobermans, but i always think about getting another albi. i hope you find a good one..


----------



## c. j. stone

How's the "search" going so far, Muskie?


----------



## ckfowler

Tim Rhodes has anlitter in NW Ohio that should be really nice dogs.


----------

